# Honda HS520 question



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

For owners who has or have used Honda HS520 SS snowblower. I have been watching YT videos on Honda HS520 , and it seems like people are often lifting up the wheels in air then machine is slipping working more like a shovel. Is it because the bottom scraper is not adjusted properly, or snow is tightly packed, or due to declined driveway? I am considering buying it as a companion to my Toro 724OE, local dealer has 2 left from last season.

I watched Ariens Path Pro videos and Toro 421/621, but no one seems to be doing lifting on those, or HS621 to grab more snow? 

Thanks.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I have an HS520, and have never had to lift it up. Their a great blower for the money. my only complaint on them is that they seem that the metal parts seem to rust easily. I would hope that Honda addresses this on the new HS720.


----------



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes I have noticed it has metal chute that can rust over time. I have seen it on the used ones.
I have also seen new HS720 at the dealership. It looks very nice but didnt like the way chute rotation control worked on it. Dealer talked me out of buying hs720, and said if I could fine model hs520 I be better off and save money. 520 has been around for how long, 10 or more years?
Not too many complains outide of the chute handle, some people keep it for 10-15 years. Would make a great companion to my Toro 724. I live in Toronto suburbs dont have a big property.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe the rubber paddles are worn out... Could be why they have to noticeably lift the machine so wheels are off of ground ?


----------

